# Lyft Drivers Fight COVID-19 with Skeddy App!



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

COVID-19 quarantine has dramatically reduced the number of scheduled pickups on Lyft.
At that, Skeddy drivers' weekly scores are still better, compared to other Lyft drivers!

• With Skeddy App, you choose from multiple available rides in advance, and build a driving schedule, which is good for you!

• Skeddy allows you to plan your Lyft pickups for up to a week ahead!

• Skeddy maximizes your daily pay, while cutting off your behind-the-wheel time!

Note: Skeddy App is currently available for iOS.

*Visit Skeddy Website*​


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Lyft doesn't allow 3rd party apps. 
How does this work?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

From their website: "Skeddy will charge you as low as $1 per ride."
Well, ain't that awesome. So that $2.80 scheduled shortie now earns you a fine buck and eighty. Oh, and unfortunately, for the time being, there aren't any scheduled rides to be had at all.

Tough sell for the developers. Here's hope they did that as a side project and are in no expectations of ever earning anything with their Sketchy app. Sorry, Skeddy app.


----------



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> From their website: "Skeddy will charge you as low as $1 per ride."
> Well, ain't that awesome. So that $2.80 scheduled shortie now earns you a fine buck and eighty. Oh, and unfortunately, for the time being, there aren't any scheduled rides to be had at all.
> 
> Tough sell for the developers. Here's hope they did that as a side project and are in no expectations of ever earning anything with their Sketchy app. Sorry, Skeddy app.


Hi Lil'Lyftie,

Thank you for your interest in Skeddy.

Skeddy Lite is FREE for now: https://apps.apple.com/us/app/skeddy-lite/id1485093543
The per-ride Pro version is planned for completion by the end of April, and it will provide for a FREE month.

As for the short rides, yes, it doesn't make any sense to use Skeddy App for such rides, and, Skeddy drivers don't do that.

What do you mean by "there aren't any scheduled rides to be had at all."?
According to our records, the passengers still order rides of $50+ in advance, despite that COVID disaster, and Skeddy drivers do pick those rides up through our app.

Best,
Skeddy Support Team


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> From their website: "Skeddy will charge you as low as $1 per ride."
> Well, ain't that awesome. So that $2.80 scheduled shortie now earns you a fine buck and eighty. Oh, and unfortunately, for the time being, there aren't any scheduled rides to be had at all.
> 
> Tough sell for the developers. Here's hope they did that as a side project and are in no expectations of ever earning anything with their Sketchy app. Sorry, Skeddy app.


You should probably look more in to the app before making any claims. I was skeptical about it as well but in my area Lyft often schedules several 50+ mile rides even now as most are healthcare related rides. You can set the app to schedule rides for you based on miles. If I was still driving I would pay a $1.00 to score a $80 ride.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You should probably look more in to the app before making any claims. I was skeptical about it as well but in my area Lyft often schedules several 50+ mile rides even now as most are healthcare related rides. You can set the app to schedule rides for you based on miles. If I was still driving I would pay a $1.00 to score a $80 ride.


I am still driving RIGHT NOW and on the app constantly. I haven't had one scheduled ride offered for the last week.
Even normal doctors' offices discourage foot traffic right now. I had a doctor's visit today, conducted via phone and a web app. I was approved for a specialist appointment, but since it was deemed not "essential", they held off scheduling me. I am to check back with them next month.

So yeah, good luck with your scheduled rides. If you've not been active on the app these last two weeks, you have no idea what is going on in the California markets right now.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> I am still driving RIGHT NOW and on the app constantly. I haven't had one scheduled ride offered for the last week.
> Even normal doctors' offices discourage foot traffic right now. I had a doctor's visit today, conducted via phone and a web app. I was approved for a specialist appointment, but since it was deemed not "essential", they held off scheduling me. I am to check back with them next month.
> 
> So yeah, good luck with your scheduled rides. If you've not been active on the app these last two weeks, you have no idea what is going on in the California markets right now.


Well I do live in California and like I said above Lyft in our area still has roughly 20 rides scheduled per day. Most are in the $5-$9 which I never took anyway... I would cherry pick the $50 plus rides which are still available but you have to be quick to get those... lots of hungry ants out there.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Apps like Maestro and other 3rd party apps don't work on Lyft. 

How does this even work?
Sounds like a scam.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well I do live in California and like I said above Lyft in our area still has roughly 20 rides scheduled per day. Most are in the $5-$9 which I never took anyway... I would cherry pick the $50 plus rides which are still available but you have to be quick to get those... lots of hungry ants out there.


You have had ANY scheduled ride offered to you these last seven days?



Iann said:


> Apps like Maestro and other 3rd party apps don't work on Lyft.
> 
> How does this even work?
> Sounds like a scam.


It's not a scam, per se. You just have to agree that the developers can assume your identify (take over your Lyft account) for the purpose of pulling the Lyft data in your name over to their proprietary server.
So if you are trusting enough to have someone pose as you, it will work quite as advertised.

You may also see lots of purchases being made in your name in far-flung places like Ukraine and China. But you will get reward points for those purchases from your credit card companies, so there's that as a positive.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> You have had ANY scheduled ride offered to you these last seven days?


I stopped driving over a month ago but I haven't stopped watching the scheduled rides.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I stopped driving over a month ago but I haven't stopped watching the scheduled rides.


So have you had ANY scheduled rides offered these last seven days. I can tell you I haven't in the Los Angeles market.

I was assigned a random scheduled ride by chance yesterday when I was far away from my home area. Ghetto area going to ghetto area. Probably an old man. Didn't show. Waited 5 minutes on top of the required 5 minutes, because I did not want to harm an old man (or his relatives trying to get him home maybe). But he never showed and didn't respond to phone/texts.

That $10 cancel yesterday was my unicorn of this week.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> So have you had ANY scheduled rides offered these last seven days. I can tell you I haven't in the Los Angeles market.
> 
> I was assigned a random scheduled ride by chance yesterday when I was far away from my home area. Ghetto area going to ghetto area. Probably an old man. Didn't show. Waited 5 minutes on top of the required 5 minutes, because I did not want to harm and old man (or his relatives trying to get him home maybe). But he never showed and didn't respond to phone/texts.
> 
> That $10 cancel yesterday was my unicorn of this week.


I'm not in LA thankfully. My bet is that there is probably a huge amount of ants watching the scheduled ride window hoping to get any ride available. I know the ants are doing that in my area, ride offers rarely last more than a minute or two for the lower amounts. The high paying rides are gone instantly!

I will concede the rides may not actually happen, it just doesn't make much sense to schedule them daily and then all of them end up being cancelled. Almost all the rides I see are for the next day.


----------



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

Iann said:


> Lyft doesn't allow 3rd party apps.
> How does this work?


Hi lann,

Thank you for your interest in Skeddy.

We have not heard about any restrictions from Lyft for 3rd party apps . In fact, there are a lot of third party apps working with Lyft data already, such as https://www.freebirdrides.com/, https://www.mystrodriver.com/, https://www.apexmobileapp.com/, and more.

As for how does it work, please consult the "How Does Skeddy Work" section close to the bottom of our homepage here: https://skeddy.net/

To clarify, Skeddy is not associated with Lyft in any way. At that, our management is in contact with Lyft management to make sure we're not breaking any of the Lyft rules. As of now, we have their confirmation we're not breaking any of them.

Best regards,
Skeddy Support Team


----------



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm not in LA thankfully. My bet is that there is probably a huge amount of ants watching the scheduled ride window hoping to get any ride available. I know the ants are doing that in my area, ride offers rarely last more than a minute or two for the lower amounts. The high paying rides are gone instantly!
> 
> I will concede the rides may not actually happen, it just doesn't make much sense to schedule them daily and then all of them end up being cancelled. Almost all the rides I see are for the next day.


With Skeddy, you don't need to stay home to get scheduled rides. More on that, you don't need to continuously refresh the Scheduled Pickups window. Instead, Skeddy allows you to put a Search Pin on the map, then, it will continue to discover scheduled pickups around that pin. Please, watch this video tutorial for details: 






Iann said:


> Apps like Maestro and other 3rd party apps don't work on Lyft.
> 
> How does this even work?
> Sounds like a scam.


Hi lann,

Skeddy is NOT A SCAM. If you take a look at our performance map here (https://skeddy.net), you will see that our drivers have already earned close to $1.5M using Skeddy Lite, which is FREE.

I'm not aware about Maestro, however, besides Skeddy, there are plenty of third party apps working well with Lyft data already, such as https://www.freebirdrides.com/, https://www.mystrodriver.com/, https://www.apexmobileapp.com/, and more.

As for how does it work, please consult the "How Does Skeddy Work" section close to the bottom of our homepage here: https://skeddy.net/

Best regards,
Skeddy Support Team


----------



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> You have had ANY scheduled ride offered to you these last seven days?
> 
> 
> It's not a scam, per se. You just have to agree that the developers can assume your identify (take over your Lyft account) for the purpose of pulling the Lyft data in your name over to their proprietary server.
> ...


Yes, it is not a scam. More on that, Skeddy does not use neither your name, nor any of your personal data required to perform a financial transaction: just your phone and DL numbers registered with Lyft. Think of it as of your instrument to pull out rides from Lyft, and put them on your dropbox provided to you by Skeddy for later use.


----------



## Urphin Juice (Apr 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You should probably look more in to the app before making any claims. I was skeptical about it as well but in my area Lyft often schedules several 50+ mile rides even now as most are healthcare related rides. You can set the app to schedule rides for you based on miles. If I was still driving I would pay a $1.00 to score a $80 ride.


More on that, you can put a Search Pin to the location away from your current phone location, and Skeddy will discover scheduled rides around that pin.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Look at that title, trying to capitalize on the hysteria and make a buck off of it. Thank you, kind merchant.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Eww.
Skeddy?
Sounds communicable.


----------



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

GregJinAZ said:


> Look at that title, trying to capitalize on the hysteria and make a buck off of it. Thank you, kind merchant.


Hi GregJinAZ,

Thank you for your interest in Skeddy.

Skeddy is NOT A SCAM. More on that: if you take a look at our performance map here (https://skeddy.net), you will see that our drivers have already earned about $1.5M using Skeddy Lite, which is FREE - so no shekels capitalized on hysteria yet.. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

As for the title, yes, it tells the truth: even with all that disaster, our drivers DO BETTER!
BTW, the Skeddy Lite free app is in iOS App Store since Oct 2019.

Be safe, hope for better, never settle!

Best regards,
Skeddy Support Team


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Excerpted from: https://skeddy.net/how-it-works/
"Skeddy Beta is currently available absolutely FREE - you can download and install it on your smartphone right away. We plan to launch the commercial release by the end of March. After the commercial launch, Skeddy will charge you as low as $1 per ride on the monthly basis - 1st MONTH FREE!"

We're past the end of March. I assume the "commercial release" is now the primary app to use.

"As low as $1 per ride" is the base charge per ride.

What's the most Skeddy will charge per ride, and what's the formula for calculating it? Thanks.

-Allen in Chicago


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Why no skeddy for Android?


----------



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

APettyJ said:


> Why no skeddy for Android?


Hi *APettyJ,*

Thank you for your interest in Skeddy.

We are working hard to launch Skeddy for Android till the end of April. You can follow our community page to keep updated https://skeddy.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/community/topics

Best,
Skeddy Support Team
Quote ReplyReport



AllenChicago said:


> Excerpted from: https://skeddy.net/how-it-works/
> "Skeddy Beta is currently available absolutely FREE - you can download and install it on your smartphone right away. We plan to launch the commercial release by the end of March. After the commercial launch, Skeddy will charge you as low as $1 per ride on the monthly basis - 1st MONTH FREE!"
> 
> We're past the end of March. I assume the "commercial release" is now the primary app to use.
> ...


Hi AllenChicago,

Thank you for your interest in Skeddy, and thank you for pointing this out: have just fixed it on the page.

The Skeddy Lite is still FREE and available for iOS. The Android launch is planned soon - 1-2 weeks, and sill as a free version.
We've decided to postpone the commercial release for up until the average number of scheduled rides on Lyft would come back close to the numbers before the disaster.

For details regarding the pricing model, please consult this FAQ topic in the Skeddy Community: https://skeddy.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360042357754-How-much-does-Skeddy-cost-

Best regards,
Skeddy Support Team


----------



## Skeddy.net (Feb 10, 2020)

APettyJ said:


> Why no skeddy for Android?


Hi APettyJ, the Android version has launched in the Google Play store: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.skeddy.beta.app.twa

Best regards,
Skeddy Support Team


----------



## JanGoGO (Sep 8, 2020)

Really nice app! I read about it on Reddit and was shocked when found that it works. Lol. Guys, you made a great job! God Save America and all Lyft drivers!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So Lyft approved your API application? Their API is private and has been about a year-and-a-half now. You would have to have access to that to make this work


----------

